# Wyoming Elk Options



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

I’m sick of hearing about what’s going on in the world. I need some positivity.

When I’m not thinking about the world going crazy then I’m day dreaming about my AZ elk hunt in September.


I’m looking for help or advice in regards of Wyoming elk. 
Iv been buying points and I have 4 or 5 now.

I’m planning on buying points for a few more years and then start applying with 7-8 pts. I’m in no rush. 

Meanwhile, I’d like to start doing all my research now and educate myself as much as possible to help me decide when and where to get a tag for.

I know absolutely nothing about Wyoming elk. How it works, what are good vs bad units, what the terrain is like, access or anything. I just know that Iv been building pts and at some point I would start the education process.

Here’s what I’m looking for. I am an Archery elk hunter to the bone but, iv always wanted to chase trophy quality bulls with a rifle at least once.

I am looking for a unit(s) that will produce opportunity of 330+ bulls as an archery hunt, maybe even a rifle hunt. Not necessarily a pack in hunt either. Although I am open to that.

I was thinking something like driving to camp with a truck and ATV to places where I can either glass from or hike out from. NOT road hunting but, maybe something in between backpacking and road hunting. 

But, like I said, I’m geared out to backpacking in as well

What part of the state is good, or not good.

Can someone help educate me? What are my all options if I’m looking for a 330+ type unit with bow/rifle and what should I expect as far as camping arrangements.

I don’t need GPS cords. I can do ALL my own scouting, I just don’t know what units hold the type of hunting I’m looking for.

If there is anything I can offer in return that you may think I have, let me know.

If you would prefer to help me out via PM then I would encourage it! 

And if you are someone lurking in the shadows and would like to help, please create an account and PM me or look me up on instagram @greenhead_warrior and message me there..

I’ll probably bump this thread a few times.


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

Wyoming has a bad case of point creep and I heard rumor they are going to change some things to make it even worse. I don’t think 8 points will get you much plus a lot of units are limiting because you can’t hunt in wilderness areas without a guide or resident. I think your best bet is the General tag. There are a ton of areas that are close to Utah that you can run up and scout and really learn. There are good bulls in general areas and I think it’s a great tag. I had the tag once and never killed but I did have opportunities with what limited hunting I was able to do (I wrecked my truck north of Kemerererererer driving up for my week long hunt so that sucked!). I was into elk the other weekends I was able to go up and had a great time.

I would look at the general tag as a fun hunt, well worth the $, where you may have an opportunity at a big one but shooting a 280” would be fulfilling. It’s a cool tag because of the areas and also I felt less pressure on myself as it’s a General tag. It’s better than most states limited tags and well worth the 5 or so points ( not sure where it’s at now). Lots of close area you could drive up in a weekend and scout and explore before you put in. If ya go general tag let me know and I can point ya to a few areas


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Type 9 archery is where I'd look.


Great hunting during the rut.


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

goofy elk said:


> Type 9 archery is where I'd look.
> 
> Great hunting during the rut.


I forgot about type 9--good recommendation by goofy-- that may be a good way to go although I have not looked at WY draw odds in quite sometime, I have friends in the WY pool at max points and they still struggle to draw the top tier tags.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

What are type 9 hunts?? I guess I could look it up. 

Okay, say I wanna do archery or rifle for a 300-330 class bull with a chance at something bigger if I hunt hard. Easier the draw units. 

I just don’t know guys, I have nothing to compare Wyoming to. 

Iv got 4 pts now. Let’s say I wanna hunt elk within the next 3 years. I’d have 7 pts. Either archery or rifle. What portions of the state am I gonna want to look at?


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

East or West. North or South. I would go somewhere in between.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

middlefork said:


> East or West. North or South. I would go somewhere in between.


I will never understand why some/most people are so tight lipped about helping other hunters. Hell, Iv sent hunters into my best Mallard holes before and they still cant kill anything!!


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Because the areas are limited. Goggle Earth is your friend.

And really how many ducks do you need to kill to equal an elk?

And my answer is not a vague as it sounds.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Type 9 are archery only hunts. 
If a guy has the means and truly loves to hunt elk in the rut then he should be in Wy every chance he gets on a general tag. A once every 10-15 year tag is just a blip in one's life. A once every 2-3 years tag is not just a blip in one's life.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

middlefork said:


> And really how many ducks do you need to kill to equal an elk


It's not about killing equal weight in meat. It's more of a " who cares about your honey hole" kind of thing. I'm capable more than most to put in my own work finding elk but, not telling a guy what good units are vs lesser units is silly. I'm just looking for a few elk unit numbers that holds the elk hunting I'm looking for. I can do the rest after that..

Google earth doesn't tell me what the better units are, and I'm trying to avoid wasting years hunting a unit that I don't want to be hunting..

Wasn't vague?? MmmmHmm.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Packout said:


> Type 9 are archery only hunts.
> If a guy has the means and truly loves to hunt elk in the rut then he should be in Wy every chance he gets on a general tag. A once every 10-15 year tag is just a blip in one's life. A once every 2-3 years tag is not just a blip in one's life.


I prefer to hunt elk with a bow and in the middle of the rut. Really, I think it's the only way! I'll have to search harder for some general units, I'm having a hart time separating the LE units from the General


----------



## RidgeRebel (Feb 1, 2012)

My brother and I just burned 7 points each on General tags last year because I was not real impressed with the limited areas within reach. It was not real big waste because we split the points with two of a our buddies and had a great time. I know there may have been units that were slightly better than a general unit, but I never found one that sounded better. The general unit we hunted definitely held several 300+ bulls, we saw many bulls and a few that I would say would have been over 330. We had a ton of close encounters during the archery hunt and my buddy killed a 5 point. Then on the rifle hunt we saw many bulls and I missed what should have been a gimmie on a decent 6 point. I ended up killing a 5 point and so did my brother. There were definitely bigger bulls though. All said, unless you are in for the long haul 12 plus years, I would really consider general next year. Just my thoughts. If you do go general, let me know and I will share some info.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

RidgeRebel said:


> My brother and I just burned 7 points each on General tags last year because I was not real impressed with the limited areas within reach. It was not real big waste because we split the points with two of a our buddies and had a great time. I know there may have been units that were slightly better than a general unit, but I never found one that sounded better. The general unit we hunted definitely held several 300+ bulls, we saw many bulls and a few that I would say would have been over 330. We had a ton of close encounters during the archery hunt and my buddy killed a 5 point. Then on the rifle hunt we saw many bulls and I missed what should have been a gimmie on a decent 6 point. I ended up killing a 5 point and so did my brother. There were definitely bigger bulls though. All said, unless you are in for the long haul 12 plus years, I would really consider general next year. Just my thoughts. If you do go general, let me know and I will share some info.


Thanks RidgeReb, thats reassuring and something to defiantly consider.

I dont know if i want to be in it for the long haul or not but, im leaning towards not. 
my plan was to hunt elk (if possible) within 2 years from now or so. Next year?maybe.. I just want to start early with my scouting/planning.

I may shoot you a PM here in the near future.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

I think if you did some looking in the Region G/H areas, you would be just fine. The high country on the east side of the Greys (Region H) would be a great place to start. These are the upper end of the Little Greys and Hoback drainages. Lots of wide open, high alpine meadows interspersed with pockets of (now dead) pines. We camp up the Greys every summer, and I've seen elk up there every time I've looked. Granted this is early August, but I'd bet they are somewhere close by come Oct.

Edit: went back and read that you lean towards archery. I'm not sure what the archery season is up there, but pretty certain it's during the rut, so this general area could suit you well. JMO

Now what about your favorite mallard hole?


----------

